
The Opioid Settlement Will Fund Desperate Counties–But Could Come at Steep Cost - howard941
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/10/the-opioid-settlement-will-fund-desperate-counties-but-could-come-at-a-steep-cost/
======
campfireveteran
You have to wonder how much money the corporations are funneling into
politicians' pockets (legislative, executive, judicial and law enforcement)
and institutional pressure from finance/accounting people to bring in funding
sooner-rather-than-later to push jurisdictions to settle now instead of
banking on bigger settlements later. Furthermore, the public good is not
accomplished because massive crimes get swept under the rug and very few
executives go to jail for killing millions at the cost of billions.

